

Space Pen: GitHub's Minimalist UI Framework from Atom - jashkenas
http://atom.github.io/space-pen/

======
gojomo
I have a hunch this could be usefully mashed together with the Facebook's
React approach... so the space-pen DSL builds a virtual-DOM, and
dirties/invalidates for a later batched real-DOM update.

